# Is this hog poop?



## Slow Troll (Jan 1, 2011)

Found this yesterday inside 285 along the South River. We were servicing wood duck boxes at Constitution Lake, which is a DeKalb County Park now. Is it hog poop? We've never seen hogs or rooting there. I'm not interested in hunting hogs, just curious. I might try hog hunting when I retire. I only turkey hunt these days-down in Oconee NF in Jasper County, where I HAVE seen feral hogs. I never have paid attention to their droppings. Any expertise is appreciated.


----------



## JVang93 (Jan 2, 2011)

nope! looks like an good buck too me..hog  poop is more like one single poop (not alot sticking together).


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like it to me!


----------



## insanehunter (Jan 3, 2011)

yall dont know crap!


----------



## Ghriz (Jan 7, 2011)

Taste it ...If it tastes really really bad then it just might be hog poop.....Hehehehe sorry just hadda .   and i agree dont look like hog poop to me .


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it from a homeless person?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 8, 2011)

If that quarter was in it then I'd guess it came from a 6 year old kid.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2011)

Ghriz said:


> Taste it ...If it tastes really really bad then it just might be hog poop.....Hehehehe sorry just hadda .   and i agree dont look like hog poop to me .



You were reading my mind, or maybe we just think alike

Seriously though, I dont think it is Hog Poop, but it dont look like Yote poop either........

No insane, I dont know crap either


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats definately not hog crap....hog craps is rounder and is gonna be blacker by the time it's dry enough to pickup/found...maybe yote


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 8, 2011)

100% Deer.


----------

